# Help. Tegu unconcious.



## boygenius (Jan 22, 2008)

I bought a tegu from a guy who improperly shipped the tegu. I received it today at approximately 2PM and it was shipped the day before at 6PM. The tegu was in a plastic box with holes within a cardboard box with holes, that's it! There was a small heat pack about the size of a teabag and nothing else to further warm the package or keep warm. I opened the plastic container and saw the little tegu upside down and not moving.. I called my friend who lives here and also has tegus and brought it over. We picked up my limp tegu's body and poop was dripping out of him and his insides felt frozen. Mind you its quite cold in Kansas right now between 15 degrees and 25 degrees. We put him in the tegu enclosure that he has and left him there under the basking light.. within about 30 minutes there was movement in his tails, then limbs and he slowly started to move. He was then bathed and put back into the enclosure where he explored his surroundings and went to sleep in one of the burrows.

I guess my question is, will he be ok? What's going to happen? Any long term effects? - He wasnt shipped properly and almost froze to death. He seems fine right now but I left the tegu at my friend's house for now and will pick him up when the week is over. I didn't want to move him too much and let him revive first.

I talked to the guy who sold it to me and he said if it died he would refund me half my money back. He said that the tegu was not fed 24 hours prior to shipping but he got it to drink a lot of water.

I'm just curious as to what to do now, will everything go back to normal, and hopefully he makes it through the night and so on and not drop dead.

Any help would be appreciated. As you can see I am new to the forums and my first few posts are grave posts.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 23, 2008)

Welcome to the site, glad to have you join us.

As for the tegu, it sounds like he got too cold during shipping, and could not move due to him being a cold blooded animal. Tegus can handle the cold very well, and I doubt you will loose him if he is acting better now. However, I would like to ask a few questions about him. Who did you get him from, how old is he and how big is he? 

Thanks!!


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Jan 23, 2008)

oh welcome to the site, i'm sure he'll live, just takes time


----------



## techhousejunkie (Jan 23, 2008)

welcome to the site. That is horrible, what breeder did you get it from??


----------



## boygenius (Jan 23, 2008)

hey guys,

he looks to have made it through the night,.. he is about 4-5 months old, about a foot long from from head to tail and I got it from some guy on faunaclassifieds. it was a private seller who bought the tegu from beardiedragon.com .. 

right now it has shedding problems, but hopefully after a few more baths he can finish his shed..

and he's a blue tegu.


----------



## maddogg9019 (Jan 23, 2008)

let me guess it was a blue tegu from spook right :cry: :butt


----------



## boygenius (Jan 23, 2008)

yes it was, were you one of the persons interested maddogg?

i'm sorry about that. i talked with him almost two weeks ago and he mentioned some people were interested and that he was going to repost his ad on fauna..

but let me tell you, the way it was shipped, i received him barely alive and that's from texas to kansas - i think from texas to connecticut he would have been a goner. :T


----------



## maddogg9019 (Jan 23, 2008)

yea I was just so excited to see it, and if I was 18 (4.5 months more) It would have been sold 5 minutes after I saw it :-D . But nevertheless the killer was after I stayed up all night monday working on projects to get my grades up and put the final straw to break the back of my parents (in terms of getting a tegu) I got an e-mail back from him saying it was sold :cry: . Lol so that killed me. Anyways a little rant but enjoy my...I mean your tegu  . You have to keep me updated though to call it fair. Good luck


----------



## maddogg9019 (Jan 23, 2008)

Oh and put up some pics!


----------



## dorton (Jan 23, 2008)

Keep us updated on the health progress on the little guy or gal.


----------



## boygenius (Jan 23, 2008)

he finally pooped today, right now he's in an enclosure with 2 other tegu's.. they don't seem to mind his company at all.

he pooped on their basking rock.

now we just need to get him to finish shedding..

i will take pictures this weekend to keep you guys updated and thanks for the support guys!


----------



## PuffDragon (Jan 23, 2008)

just as precautions you might want to quarintine your tegu from others incase of any illness/parasites. Sorry to hear you had a bad experience. I hope everything pulls through for you.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 24, 2008)

Glad to hear he is doing better!!


----------



## boygenius (Jan 28, 2008)

I've posted pictures in the welcome room section if anyone is interested. Thanks again guys for the support.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 28, 2008)

I moved that thread to the My tegu Discussion Forum, I think it is better in there.


----------



## boygenius (Jan 28, 2008)

oh ok i was wondering where it went.

I have another update on the tegu, it seems that he has a case of MBD. He trembles when he walks.

I was reading around the forums to try to diagnose what was wrong and I believe that is the answer.

Oh man, there are so many problems with this tegu.


----------

